# ESV Study Bible video



## Grace Alone (Aug 9, 2008)

I found this video which tells about the features of the new ESV Study Bible due out this fall. I won't use it for a daily reading Bible due to it's small 9 pt. type, but I think I will definitely get a hardback one as a reference book for all the notes, charts, and maps, etc.

Bible Design and Binding: ESV Study Bible Video Introduction


----------



## JM (Aug 9, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ46mI5BVFg]YouTube - Introducing the ESV Study Bible[/ame]


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks! I didn't know how to do that!


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Aug 9, 2008)

thats pretty sweet


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks VERY good. Now the real question: How am I going to carry three study Bibles around (ESV Study Bible, Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, and the Reformation Study Bible)? I'll look even geekier than I do now!


----------



## BaptisticFire2007 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sweet! Looking forward to getting a TruTone edition for myself as a birthday present...


----------



## Ivan (Aug 9, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Looks VERY good. Now the real question: How am I going to carry three study Bibles around (ESV Study Bible, Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, and the Reformation Study Bible)? *I'll look even geekier than I do now!*



Probably not....


----------



## tellville (Aug 10, 2008)

I really wish they had chosen a bigger font. Again, another example of Tyndale and the NLT Study Bible one up'ing Crossway and their ESV Study Bible.


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 10, 2008)

tellville said:


> *I really wish they had chosen a bigger font*. Again, another example of Tyndale and the NLT Study Bible one up'ing Crossway and their ESV Study Bible.



Me too. The original Reformation Study Bible (Geneva) had smaller print and there were complaints about it. Then they reprinted it with something like 10.5 point type when they changed to ESV, and it was soooo much better! Too bad Crossway couldn't get it right the first time! However, I suspect this version has too many study tools and it would have been too thick if they had made the type larger. As it is, I doubt most people will want to use it to carry around with them.


----------

